# Bald Eagle Tour - SE Michigan - signup before Jan 5th 2015



## astroNikon (Jan 4, 2015)

In Southeast Michigan by the nuclear power plant, a hoard of Bald Eagles go in the winter time.  They do this because the waters are open and also fish go there too because the waters are warmer.  So fish food and birds flock there.   Newspaper article about it here ==>  Bald eagles make Michigan power plant warm winter home (watch) | Tampa Bay Times

Newspaper Article about the Lottery & Tour ==> Want to eye the eagles on the Detroit River?

The signup for the Lottery for the Tour here, which closes on Monday January 5th ==> Home - Detroit River - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service


----------



## qleak (Jan 5, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> In Southeast Michigan by the nuclear power plant, a hoard of Bald Eagles go in the winter time.  They do this because the waters are open and also fish go there too because the waters are warmer.  So fish food and birds flock there.   Newspaper article about it here ==>  Bald eagles make Michigan power plant warm winter home (watch) | Tampa Bay Times
> 
> Newspaper Article about the Lottery & Tour ==> Want to eye the eagles on the Detroit River?
> 
> The signup for the Lottery for the Tour here, which closes on Monday January 5th ==> Home - Detroit River - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service



Thanks! That's awesome. If I get it I'll have to buy a monopod and rent some huge glass lol!

Best,

-Nate


----------



## Bernie K. (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for Posting.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

I hope I get picked.
I'll be taking my d600 with the 80-200 and the 300.  
I've never been on a tour like this but hopefully it should be fun.

there's a newish habitat for wildlife which include bald eagles by Metro Airport too.  But that is quite frozen in the winter lol


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I hope I get picked.
> I'll be taking my d600 with the 80-200 and the 300.
> I've never been on a tour like this but hopefully it should be fun.
> 
> there's a newish habitat for wildlife which include bald eagles by Metro Airport too.  But that is quite frozen in the winter lol



Why not rent a big fancy lens? Like a 400? I mean, what's that, like $150 for 4 days? Might be worth it. [emoji5]️


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I get picked.
> ...



If you had $150 laying around yes ..... one reason I buy older lenses.  My Nikon 300/4 AF only cost $300.  A 400 and the Tamzooka is on my short list .. some day.


----------



## sscarmack (Jan 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


I'll send you my tamzooka for a few days, just saying...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


wow Sean Thanks!!   I'll have to take you up on the offer if I get selected to go !!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, I wasn't picked.  But there's a short news article about the DTE Bald Eagle Tour.  Maybe next year.
==> Bald eagles make power plant along Detroit River their winter home


----------



## Braineack (Feb 9, 2015)

be mindful of the type of shooting you are doing: Kansas Game Wardens searching for bald eagle killer Local News - KMBC Home


----------

